# Hello :-))



## Wendywoo (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey - not sure if there are many girls on here but thought I would have a look.

I have recently started a tough training program with my new personal trainer which includes a diet (basically cutting out processed foods, wheat, dairy and alcohol)

Absolutely loving it - can't wait to see some muscles!!

Drop by and say hi.....

Wendy x


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Wendy, welcome to the forum.

What are your long term goals?


----------



## BigCon6409 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello & welcome,

Im quite new to the forum also. I have seen a few posts by females on the forum & there is also a female section.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

hello and welcome, why dairy??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

welcome to MC wendy


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Wendy, no wheat, dairy or booze will help you greatly.


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

why no dairy ?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

llkevh said:


> why no dairy ?


 Saturated fats and simple sugars??


----------



## Arnold1466868006 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi all guys here at this forum, Arnold here joining newly and wanna say HI to all the community.... Me started the body building newly with my personal trainer and also become a vegan........ Hoping that I must achieve my goal of having strong body soon... I am 5'7" and 54.5Kg's............Oakland Personal Trainer


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Saturated fats and simple sugars??


 Low fat dairy has been proven to burn twice the amount of fat that the body would normally burn and if there are fats then that would slow down the passage to the liver were it would be made into glucose, and all dairy products are low on the glysemic index.....


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

WELCOME to the muscle chat family


----------

